# Perdido Key & Johnson Beach 9/29



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

My buddy (Dvldocz) and I decided to take our Adventure Islands out in the Gulf for some trolling while the swells were non existent. We always launch at the second to last access on JB as there are no steps on the walkway making it rather easy to launch from there. Have noticed lately though that most of the action tends to be more down the beach starting around Public access #2. We have found that most action for Kings and Spanish and just past the second sandbar as we have gone out quite a ways and had very few bites. Yesterday all come in the span from Public Access #2 down to almost the Flora Bama and back. We trolled damn near 8 miles and pedaled very little in the AIs which literally slides across the water compared to our Pro Anglers! For those of you that prefer offshore for fishing in yaks, you won't find something as easy as in the Adventure Island. Once you get a hit, furl your sail and winch the fish in. Once they get closer I pull the pontoon in so its easier to get the fish into the yak. Once you've done this a few times it's cake. Lost two smokers yesterday that damn near spooled me yet bagged 4 Kings and 5 Spanish all on Pink and White Duster rigs. Left out about 1300 and came back in right before sunset. Great day in the Gulf and thanks to the winds kicking up, we had to pedal very little the entire day! Thank you Hobie!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome 
the Ai is sweet for sure!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job fellas, those AI's are nice, good fish!


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

That AI looks like an awsome set up. Hope you have contenued succes.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice! Yea that wasnt yall! Tell dvldoc i love the pompano he sold me! Awsome boat!


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

It was a GREAT DAY on the water even though BK out fishd me 3 to 1 pretty much:notworthy:. Seemed like every time I am lighting up a smoke he is pulling his sail in with a fish on:001_huh: So I guess I should quit:yes:. But all in all it was a great day and I got my first king ever in a yak so I can't complain:no:. On top of that I meet up with some friends afterwards and we shark fished from about 830-midnight. Had a couple of good runs but ended up with one 4-5' BT landed and my buddy's old lady got to real it in so that was cool. Great day over all:thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sweet bite was hot yesterday. man i like those ai


----------



## eyc0r (Sep 20, 2012)

Hobie Adventure Island for the win!

Always wanted to try one of those out... I won't do it though because I know I'll love it and go into debt over the affliction haha... 

Thanks for the report... Adding Johnson Beach to a list of places to visit...


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Well worth it but everyone in Navarre seems to be getting the good stuff lately. More than welcome to try out the AI if your over here. Texan to fellow Texan :thumbsup:


----------



## eyc0r (Sep 20, 2012)

Bigkidneys said:


> Well worth it but everyone in Navarre seems to be getting the good stuff lately. More than welcome to try out the AI if your over here. Texan to fellow Texan :thumbsup:


Good lookin out!

I'll be there from October 20-27, so let me know if you go out during that week... Just lookin to wet a hook!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I love the range you get with the ai. Do yall ever take them out on rougher days?


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

We have taken them out on some rough days. Not the most fun and you get really wet, but fishing is fishing and it is better than sitting on the couch wishing you were fishing.:thumbsup:


----------

